# Jim's Mac Baren HH Burley Flake Review.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my review of the Mac Baren's latest product, which will be on sale in the near future.

The nutty, earthy, woody, lightly molasses sweet, mildly chocolatey burleys take the lead over the other components. They also sport a touch of spice and light dryness. The tangy, ripe dark fruity, earthy, very lightly grassy dark Virginias play an important condimental role. There’s also a strand or two of red Virginia in the mix. The lightly spicy, woody, earthy, mildly sweet dark fired Kentucky is a background player. The strength is just past the center of mild to medium, while the taste level falls just short of medium. The nic-hit is a step or so past the mild threshold. No chance of bite or harshness, and has no rough edges. The flakes are a little moist, but I saw no need to dry them. They easily break apart to suit your preference. Burns a little slow, cool and clean with a fairly rich, mostly consistent, woody sweet predominate burley flavor from start to finish. I recommend a wide bowl to enhance the range of nuances this blend has to offer. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and does require some relights. The after taste is very pleasant, and lightly lingering. Can easily be an all day smoke.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks, Jim!
Can't wait to try it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As always, great review

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Not that I’m an impatient sort or anything but I hope they don’t make me wait to much longer!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great review - sounds like another winner


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like that is in my wheelhouse, I'll be lining up at the trough! Thanks Jim!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Good stuff there!

Jim, what would you consider to be a wide bowl diameter?


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

ebnash said:


> Good stuff there!
> 
> Jim, what would you consider to be a wide bowl diameter?


A pot, author and the egg shape readily come to mind. I think a narrow chamber for complex blends reduces your chances of catching flavor nuances.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Jim. Might be a good excuse to finally grab a Sav author.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

ebnash said:


> Thanks Jim. Might be a good excuse to finally grab a Sav author.


I have two of them. Great pipes.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Thanks Jim. Might be a good excuse to finally grab a Sav author.


I really enjoy my Rossi Vittoria Author....it was a good compromise for me....someday I'll have to try a sav673..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Certainly sounds like a great tobacco.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonderful review of this welcome addition to the Burley Flake Sweepstakes. Based on this thread I'd say it's already sold out at SP and P and C.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Wonderful review of this welcome addition to the Burley Flake Sweepstakes. Based on this thread I'd say it's already sold out at SP and P and C.


Strange, thought it was coming soon???


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Piper said:


> Wonderful review of this welcome addition to the Burley Flake Sweepstakes. Based on this thread I'd say it's already sold out at SP and P and C.


Actually not. They haven't received shipments of it yet. Nobody has.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> Strange, thought it was coming soon???





JimInks said:


> Actually not. They haven't received shipments of it yet. Nobody has.


I was trying (lamely) to make a joke. I thought with all the interest expressed in this thread it was no more likely to stay in stock (when it's finally shipped to retailers) than any of the other burley flakes.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Piper said:


> I was trying (lamely) to make a joke. I thought with all the interest expressed in this thread it was no more likely to stay in stock (when it's finally shipped to retailers) than any of the other burley flakes.


I expect there will be a run on it at ifrst, which has been true of all Mac Baren's new releases. Luckily, Mac Baren is good about having a good stock of their tobaccos for us.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Smoking Pipes has it for sale now in tins and a one pound box.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Confirmed...jumped on it like the pony ride in front of the five and dime! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Confirmed...jumped on it like the pony ride in front of the five and dime!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


So many images come to mind...


----------

